
Spam falls below 50% of all email for the first time since 2003 - prostoalex
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/17/symantec-spam-falls-below-50-of-all-email-for-the-first-time-since-2003/
======
Gys
'The decline of spam is usually attributed to legal prosecution against
botnets (including by major tech companies like Microsoft), faster reaction
times by network providers, improved blocking, and better filtering. The main
goal is to make the business less lucrative: If you can slash profit margins
for a spammer, you can slash spam itself.'

